# Vape Shops in George, WC



## Ruwaid (12/7/18)

Hi guys
Any vape shops worthy of visiting in George, Western Cape?
Thank you

PS. My apologies if this is in the wrong section


----------



## w1tw0lf (12/7/18)

Hi hi

Closet one I could find was in Knysna when we where there on holiday.

@ Knysna Mall, vape junction.

Shop Z2-10
The Knysna Mall
32/41 Main Road
Knysna
Tel: 066 112 4291

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/7/18)

@w1tw0lf thanks bud! Actually found two, Vape Brewery and Captai'n's Vape Corner both in George.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

